# Mango Cider/Wine



## cakeoflongness (8/12/14)

Okay so I've picked up a big box of about 40 mangos and I've decided I'm going to attempt to make a cider or wine out of them. 

I'm not 100% on how I would go about it but I'm thinking juice the mangos, filter out the pulp and add the Campden Tablets overnight, then add some Wine yeast to the batch, maybe even some Cascade Hops? Not too sure about adding any sugar to the mix considering mangos have quite a large amount of natural sugar already in them?

I haven't found many recipes on mango cider but I have seen many threads and people asking questions about how they could make it, but nothing that helps so far. So if anyone has anything they'd like to contribute or have made mango cider or wine please let me know any tips or tricks!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maheel (8/12/14)

matso's in broome do mango beer and cider (apple mango cider)

go buy some at dans to test it maybe ?

i have had the beer and it was ok, diff but ok


----------



## Maheel (8/12/14)

google search this for some discussion on the coopers forum

mango/topic/11844/


----------



## cakeoflongness (8/12/14)

Thanks heaps,
yeah I've tried the beer but not the cider


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/14)

Here, have a look at this.

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f79/mango-pulp-wine-216092/


----------



## cakeoflongness (9/12/14)

Dave70 said:


> Here, have a look at this.
> 
> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f79/mango-pulp-wine-216092/


Awesome! That helped me out heaps! Thanks mate


----------



## Mardoo (9/12/14)

This is pure guesswork on my part, but I would think that this yeast or this yeast would do well with mango. Basically Riesling and Gewurztraminer are based on aromatics, as I believe mango to be. Seems like a Riesling or Gewurtz yeast would work well in that regard. Again, pure speculation, but it's where I'd start yeastwise.

You might have to order them in but I'm sure Nev at OnlineBrewingSupplies.com would help you out in that regard, you being in Perth and all.


----------

